# Impératif - ordre des pronoms



## Dancinglonely

Accompagne- moi à l'école = accompagne-moi y est correcte?
Ne m'y accompagne pas

Je voudrais savoir si on peut utiliser le pronom y complément de lieu,dans une phrase affermative.
Merci.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## houei

Oui, c'est correct.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pas tout à fait.

_Accompagne-moi à l'école. 
Accompagne-moi y.  → Accompagne-m'y._ (Encore que personne ne parle comme ça aujourd'hui ! On dira plutôt : _Accompagne-moi là-bas_.)
_Ne m'y accompagne pas. _


----------



## Dancinglonely

Accompagne -m'y!
Accompagne- la y!
Accompagne-les y! sont correctes?
merci!!


----------



## Viobi

Accompagne-l'y, plutôt, mais comme pour "m'y", pas très moderne, voire franchement bizarre. La 2e, sans souci, la liaison ("accompagne-lézi") facilite la chose. A l'oral, on entend souvent "moizy/moizen" (emmène-moi-z-y, donne-moi-z-en), mais c'est incorrect.


----------



## Dancinglonely

Merci.. je sais que ces expressions sont rares mais je dois expliquer à mes élèves la grammaire !! Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## syl johns

Bonjour
Quelle est la régle grammaticale qui impose de dire "Donne le moi", alors que nous disons "Donne moi le ballon" et non pas "Donne le ballon moi"?
Merci


----------



## thichthichiu

Bonjour,

Je crois que c'est la règle grammaticale pour les pronoms compléments dans l'impératif affirmatif. L'ordre des pronoms dans la phrase est comme suit : 

1. le, la, les
2. moi, nous, vous
3. lui, leur
4. y 
5. en

C'est ce que je vois dans mon livre de grammaire


----------



## areki

ici, "le" est un pronom personnel qui prend la place de substantif "ballon" , et non pas un article

j'ai bien raison, no?


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour

Si vous voulez citer le nom de votre sujet oui vous avez raison
On dit : donne moi le ballon 
 Et le ballon vient après le pronom "moi"

Mais dans le style impératif c'est plutôt correct de dire "donne-le-moi"


----------



## CapnPrep

syl johns said:


> Quelle est la régle grammaticale qui impose de dire "Donne le moi", alors que nous disons "Donne moi le ballon" et non pas "Donne le ballon moi"?


Les pronoms personnels conjoints sont plus étroitement liés au verbe que les compléments ordinaires (groupes nominaux, groupes prépositionnels, etc.). Ils se placent toujours immédiatement avant ou immédiatement après le verbe, et ne peuvent en être séparés que par un autre pronom conjoint. Voilà pourquoi on ne dit pas _Donne le ballon moi_ : le pronom _moi_ est séparé du verbe par _le ballon_.

Quand il y a deux pronoms conjoints, leur ordre est fixé plus ou moins arbitrairement par la grammaire, et à l'impératif on observe pas mal d'erreurs/variation/hésitations. thichthichiu nous rappelle la règle officielle, qui exige dans ce cas _Donne-le-moi_, mais on entend aussi _Donne-moi-le_.

Dernier point : On ne peut transformer _Donne-moi le ballon_ directement en _Donne-moi le_ pour la même raison que _Il me donne le ballon_ ne devient pas _Il me donne le._ La pronominalisation d'un complément entraîne le plus souvent un changement de place.


----------



## Aoyama

> la règle officielle (...) exige dans ce cas _donne-le-moi_, mais on entend aussi _donne-moi-le_.


C'est vrai et c'est un problème auquel ont à faire face beaucoup de professeurs de grammaire.
Bizarrement, si donne/z-moi-le (la), di/te/s-moi-le, passe/z-moi-le etc sont courants (mais restent des _barbarismes_), donne-lui-le, passe-lui-le etc ne s'entendent pratiquement jamais. Le barbarisme est donc limité à la première personne.


----------



## latourte

J'ajouterai que dans le cas de "donne-le-lui, passe-le-lui, la règle veut que l'on mette le c-o-d avant le c-o-i!... Donc, il faut dire : donne-le-moi, dites-le-moi, etc.


----------



## CapnPrep

La règle veut qu'on mette le COD avant le COI, sauf quand elle veut qu'on mette le COI avant le COD (par ex. _Donne-lui-en_ et pas _Donnes-en-lui_).


----------



## Aoyama

C'est vrai, même si on entend bien _donnes-en-lui _avec le s pour éviter le hiatus et donnant donne-_zen_-lui .


----------



## persistent girl

quand on a le pronom on utilise cette règle


----------



## latourte

Oui, en effet, mais c'est parce que "en" (lorsqu'il est pronom) vient *toujours après* les autres pronoms compléments, qu'il soit COI OU COD.


----------



## Lo.D

Bonjour à Tous,

J'aimerais savoir si l'ordre est juste ou pas dans les deux phrases suivantes :

Pardonne-le-leur !
Excuses-en-les ! 

Merci d'avance pour toutes vos réponses !!


----------



## Maître Capello

La seconde phrase n'est pas correcte parce que _en_ doit toujours venir en dernier.

_Excuse-les-en_.

Cela dit, on évite généralement ce genre de phrases avec deux pronoms. On dira plus naturellement :

_Pardonne-leur.
Excuse-les._


----------



## Christophe_PRO

Bonsoir,
"Fixez l'heure de vos repas et tenez-vous-y!"
Comment écrit-on "tenez-vous-y?"
Ou doit-on dire "Tenez-y-vous"?
Peut-on même le dire?


----------



## Maître Capello

Le pronom _y_ vient toujours après les autres (hormis _en_).

_Tenez-vous-y !_ 
_Tenez-y-vous !_


----------



## Christophe_PRO

MERCI!


----------



## Bezoard

D'accord bien sûr avec MC même si on trouve quand même parfois "tenez-y-vous" dans de mauvais livres. Ne pas imiter !


----------

